# Verifiers for Field Rounds?



## SEC (Jul 13, 2007)

Was wondering how many of you use varifiers in your peeps for field rounds?

Many at my range do not. I have been using one and have struggled with sun glare so I wondered how may actually use one.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Nope. Just a small appeture


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

I use one , if I didn't have one I wouldn't be able to shoot pins anymore.


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

Don't use em, they are bad news--just use a smaller peep and it will clear up your scope. Too many variables outside to use a clarifier.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I use a clarifier in my peep for field, but I carry an insert with the same small hole (1/16" I think) just in case I need it. That's the beauty of a super peep I guess, a couple of seconds later, I'm good to go without the clarifier...


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

This is the first year that verifiers have been legal for BH UNL (BH FS for NFAA) here in PA. I am going to try one this weekend as our club is having "my first" field shoot of the season. So I'll find out how it works out then. 

I tried it yesterday on an outdoor 900 round (FITA Faces at 60, 50 and 40 yards). Worked out pretty well, but it did seem to make it harder to ensure my pin housing were centered in my peep though.

With the verifier, I can see my pins and target well enough to shoot without glasses. But I still have to put the glasses on to score the arrows. But before, I had to wear one pair of glasses to shoot, then switch to another pair to score. So the verifier has so far worked out well in reducing the number of pairs of glasses I have to manage.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Andy , a verifier is used for pins not scopes.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

Spotshooter2 said:


> Andy , a verifier is used for pins not scopes.



Yep. What he said. Verifiers for pins, clarifiers for scopes.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

kidnutso said:


> Yep. What he said. Verifiers for pins, clarifiers for scopes.


True enough, but they are both peeps with lenses in them. Though they accomplish different things, the challenges faced when shooting either for field are very much the same. Glare on the lens, water getting in it, rotation issues...etc...

I think you can use many of the comments for clarifiers for insight into the advantages/disadvantages of verifiers as well...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I shoot a clarifier in my peep but I also have the hooded peep. Have never really had any issues unless it's raining really bad. In which case, I have a few Q-Tips to clean it with.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

psargeant said:


> True enough, but they are both peeps with lenses in them. Though they accomplish different things, the challenges faced when shooting either for field are very much the same. Glare on the lens, water getting in it, rotation issues...etc...
> 
> I think you can use many of the comments for clarifiers for insight into the advantages/disadvantages of verifiers as well...


I agree 100%. I used to shoot with a scope and clarifier. Same problems. That's why Sunday, when I shoot my field round, I'm going to have my kit with me so I can remove it if necessary.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

kidnutso said:


> I agree 100%. I used to shoot with a scope and clarifier. Same problems. That's why Sunday, when I shoot my field round, I'm going to have my kit with me so I can remove it if necessary.


I rarely ever touch it unless I'm shooting in the rain...that's when a peep with a lens becomes a real pain...the glare issues can be overcome, but get a drop of rain in the wrong place, and a clarifier/verifier becomes a major liability...spin it out and spin a plain one in and you're good to go...


----------



## pops1 (Jul 13, 2009)

I use a #2 clarifier with my 4x scope and it seems to work well but sometimes I feel like I'd be better off with a #1 instead.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> ..spin it out and spin a plain one in and you're good to go...


Not necessarily, you put a regular peep in there and get a drop or rain in it and you still can't see through it. OF course you can blow it out and be fine but for me with the verifier , if I don't have it in , my pins are all just a blur ( old eyes:thumbs_do)


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

psargeant said:


> True enough, but they are both peeps with lenses in them. Though they accomplish different things, the challenges faced when shooting either for field are very much the same. Glare on the lens, water getting in it, rotation issues...etc...
> 
> I think you can use many of the comments for clarifiers for insight into the advantages/disadvantages of verifiers as well...


60 yr old eyes such as mine absolutely require a verifier if I am shooting pins , I have never had much of a problem with glare and if I dont have my verifier in , my pins are invisible to my old eyes , for those of us needing the verifier , putting up with a little glare isnt that much of a problem , otherwise we just as well be shooting barebow because we cant see our pins anyway


----------

